# Movement Macros



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm bored doing a case study analysis on a cracker company. Someone distract me with some fancy macro shots of cogs and gears and all that lot. Dials are boring 

I'd offer to start, but that would require me to get a case opening tool, and well, a new camera, so not gonna happen


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)




----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

Here's an extreme close up of the serial number engraved on the movement of my latest watch... I have a USB microscope camera, can get very close in with it.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Silver Hawk said:


>


 Is that part of a movement, or a tool for testing/working on the balance wheel(?). I assume the latter due to the perpendicular orientation. Either way that's a pretty awesome photo  Love the detailing in the shadow of the wheel, and the wheel itself.



Daveyboyz said:


> Here's an extreme close up of the serial number engraved on the movement of my latest watch... I have a USB microscope camera, can get very close in with it.


 If that is the PP I think it is, very envious! Beautiful piece.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)




----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)




----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

chocko said:


>


 Is it a match head with a bit of a watch stuck on it? Or Pinocchio's thingy with a really bad clingon?

did I win :thumbsup:


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Yes

No


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

I was going to say a Taylor made sand iron..... but thought better of it :sadwalk:


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

SBryantgb said:


> I was going to say a Taylor made sand iron..... but thought better of it :sadwalk:


 :laugh: :bash:


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2016)

how about this, it is really ugly though :thumbdown: :tongue:


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

I like all these close ups, but what is a USB camera?


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

vinn said:


> I like all these close ups, but what is a USB camera?


 I imagine they mean usb microscope. I.e a microscope that displays what it sees on the computer screen, allowing pictures to be saved.

I like the close ups as well. Far more interesting subject matter than some writing on a dial


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Later,
William


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

I should have known - a computerized microscope ! I have used a camera attachment to a bosh microscope and even an electron microscope. ill get to work on it.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Sorry, not a watch, but I took this for a recent "Numbers" competition, and put it here just to shew that narrow DOF makes a shot more creative.










Mike


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Taken with my Samsung S5, using the 'Magnifyer' function. These are x4 lifesize.

Pocket watch balance.









Transmission wheel...note the broken tooth.....










...not bad for a mobile with no special lighting, I think.........your thoughts?


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

vinn said:


> what is a USB camera?


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Taken with my Samsung S5, using the 'Magnifyer' function. These are x4 lifesize.
> 
> Pocket watch balance.
> 
> ...


 Just out of interest ,how does that broken tooth affect the watch ?


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

My humble attempt


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

chocko said:


> Just out of interest ,how does that broken tooth affect the watch ?


 Well it doesn't seem to, Chock.


----------

